# baffles



## Littleasome14 (May 25, 2018)

i have a 2005 Toyota corolla with pioneer a series 6.5 and 6*9. im looking at speaker baffles and i dont know if i should get them or if it would suffocate the speakers i tried looking it up on YouTube and other forms but none where clear and it was mix results can someone help me please..


----------



## ThorzHammer (Sep 17, 2017)

Are you talking about those foam cups (for lack of a better word) that cover the magnet assembly of the speaker? As baffles go they are a poor option IMO. After cutting them in half to make drip guards for mounting door speakers they're great.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

The main drawback, and for many it isnt, is that they create a sudo enclosure and a very small one at that. On a 6x9 this might/will hinder the sub bass frequencies if they are getting them and mellow them out. Think of a big sub too small of an enclosure, you lose low end because of the pressure behind the cone.

the main question is do you need them to protect your speakers from the elements like in the doors, or are you adding them just because you think you want them?


----------



## Littleasome14 (May 25, 2018)

WilliamS said:


> The main drawback, and for many it isnt, is that they create a sudo enclosure and a very small one at that. On a 6x9 this might/will hinder the sub bass frequencies if they are getting them and mellow them out. Think of a big sub too small of an enclosure, you lose low end because of the pressure behind the cone.
> 
> the main question is do you need them to protect your speakers from the elements like in the doors, or are you adding them just because you think you want them?


thanks your right it did hurt it a lot thanks


----------

